# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  У суицида больше минусов, чем плюсов!

## Дима_

Минусы
1. Тебя больше никогда не будет в этом мире.
2. Если есть загробный мир, можно попасть хрен знает куда.
3. Может всё завершится, и будет мрак сплошной.
4. Твоим родственникам расхлебывать проблемы, которые ты перевесил на них.
5. Если ты пока путного ничего не сделал, значит просто топтал землю и другим мешал.

Плюс
1. Избавляешь себя от проблем, страданий и т.д.

----------


## Shved

Минусы
1. Тебя больше никогда не будет в этом мире.

и слава богу. сли этот мир тебе противен и нет возможности что-то изменить - так че в этом мире делать?

2. Если есть загробный мир, можно попасть хрен знает куда.

Нет никакого загробного мира. Просто выключают свет и больше никогда не включают.

3. Может всё завершится, и будет мрак сплошной.

Сплошной мрак лучше чем постоянные муки, сомнения и ненависть к самому себе и тем кто тебя окружают.

4. Твоим родственникам расхлебывать проблемы, которые ты перевесил на них.

Зато избавляешь их от главной проблемы: ****ния мозгов с  конченным неудачником и краснения за него.

5. Если ты пока путного ничего не сделал, значит просто топтал землю и другим мешал.

Ну тут понятие растяжимое. Что значит "путное". и кто решает что "путно " а что не очень. "А судьи кто?"

Плюс
1. Избавляешь себя от проблем, страданий и т.д.

Не только себя , но и окружающих(* см п. 4)

----------


## Дима_

> Если этот мир тебе противен и нет возможности что-то изменить - так че в этом мире делать?


  А может это ты плохой, а не мир? Можно переехать в другое место, другую страну и всё изменится!



> Нет никакого загробного мира.


 Доказательства в студию пожалуйста!

На это форуме вообще то призывают НЕ УБИВАТЬ СЕБЯ! После многочисленных обсуждений я понял что с этим спешить не надо.

Shved, почему вы кстати живы? Сами сказали, что одни плюсы у суицида. Противоречите себе!

----------


## Platon

Он сказал что есть плюс, а не одни плюсы. Идиот.

----------


## Platon

если ты малолетка-неудачник, нехер учить других жизни. Это смешно выглядит

----------


## смертник

> и слава богу. сли этот мир тебе противен и нет возможности что-то изменить - так че в этом мире делать?


 возможность изменить всегда есть, по-крайней мере для себя, если не удаётся, значит не хочешь менять чего-либо

----------


## смертник

как бы не было плохо в этом мире, при самоубистве в том мире будет куда хуже, чем здесь...

----------


## Дима_

Platon, я никого не учил! И он вообще то сказал что мои минусы - это для него плюсы!

----------


## Shamal

Для меня же многие из данных минусов - плюсы.

----------


## Freezer2007

Какой цвет лучше синий, красный или жёлтый?
Таже тематика.
Личность имеет своё мнение, но и уважает мнения остальных индивидов.

----------


## Дима_

На этом форуме как раз отговаривают от суицида, то есть в суициде больше минусов! Если б было больше плюсов, то большинсвто людей на этом форуме покончили бы с собой!

----------


## Freezer2007

> На этом форуме как раз отговаривают от суицида, то есть в суициде больше минусов! Если б было больше плюсов, то большинсвто людей на этом форуме покончили бы с собой!


  В чёмто возможно вы и правы, но если человек будет например в сложной жизненной ситуации и\или плохом настроении его взгляд на тематику суицида, и примеров приведённых в первом посте в часности, будет варьироватся.
На мой взгляд это больше не общие плюсы противоречущие суициду, а моменты которые могут быть как "-" так и "+" в зависимости от иных факторов.
Если "+" написаны под формат раздела "Антисуицид" то с таким же успехом можно зделать диаметрально противоположные\косвенно схожие и другие темы подобного содержание в других разделах. В итоге мы будем иметь парадоксы так как каждая из тем будет правильна в том формате, который поддерживает данный раздел.

----------


## Neuda4nik

у удачно совершенного суицида минусов нет :Wink:

----------


## Дима_

> у удачно совершенного суицида минусов нет


 Если вы живете на улице, у вас нет дома, рук, ног, вы питаетесь объедками с помойки и вы не можете вылезти из этого болота, тогда у сицида одни плюсы! А если у вас есть дом, еда, комп, инет и т.д., но жить не хочется, значит зажрались! Отправить бы нас всех в 1942 год...Тогда мы бы увидели плохую жизнь.

----------


## Freezer2007

не всегда людьми движет материалистический аспект, некоторые могут быть морально подавлены и быть милионерами, а некоторые голый, босый но счастливый..

----------


## Дима_

> это плюс же


 pulsewave, почему вы тогда ещё живы?

----------


## Дима_

> у удачно совершенного суицида минусов нет


 Противоречия сплошные!! То пишут, что у суицида минусов нет, то пишут что ни в коем случае нельзя убивать себя!

----------


## Winter

> На этом форуме как раз отговаривают от суицида


 Так это я, выходит, не туда пришел.

----------


## мутный тип

Раньше был естественный отбор, теперь в современном обществе его нету, Суицыд средство удаления дебилов из этого мира, считая себя человеком воспитанным я сам уйду и все, зачем портить другим жизнь

----------


## Winter

> Раньше был естественный отбор, теперь в современном обществе его нету, Суицыд средство удаления дебилов из этого мира, считая себя человеком воспитанным я сам уйду и все, зачем портить другим жизнь


 Плюсую, бро. Генофонд и так уже изгадили до невозможности. Миф о бесценности человеческой жизни расплодил идиотов. Если бы каждый идиот понимал, что он идиот и добровольно избавлял землю от бремени в лице себя, мир был бы гораздо лучшим местом. Возможно, даже достаточно хорошим, чтобы в нем не было мерзко жить.

----------


## Selbstmord

> Если бы каждый идиот понимал, что он идиот и добровольно избавлял землю от бремени в лице себя, мир был бы гораздо лучшим местом


 "Спасибо" природе, что наградила человека инстинктом самосохранения.

----------


## Хвост

> Суицыд средство удаления дебилов из этого мира,


  - ну не всегда же, иначе как сюда привязать то, что определённая часть выдающихся людей также покончили с собой.




> "Спасибо" природе, что наградила человека инстинктом самосохранения.


  - в противном случае возможно уже и людей бы не существовало.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дима_

Мы все живы! Это доказывает, что у суицида больше минусов! :Smile:

----------


## Selbstmord

Живы то живы, только вот настроение все такое же подавленное, ничего не хочется делать, все достало...нужна ли такая жизнь?

*Хвост*, естественно...

----------


## Ivan Govnov

после смерти бога со свобой воли и тотатальной вседозволенностью мы получили и некий дар-самим распоряжаться своей жизнью и смертью.Жизнь верующего человека принадлежит богу, а атеист сам себе  бог.По-моему высшее проявления нашей СВОБОДЫ это иесть самоубийство.Но не хочется стрелять пушкой по воробьям и раз уж ты идеш на это(суицид) то иди не из глупого позерства или там еще какой херни которая уже завтра забудется, но только если уже все-потолок!.

----------


## Дима_

> Живы то живы, только вот настроение все такое же подавленное, ничего не хочется делать, все достало...нужна ли такая жизнь?


 Ну значит всю оставшуюся жизнь будет подавленное настроение. Ты хотел что-то другое услышать?

----------


## Selbstmord

Нет. Просто выходит, что ни туда - ни сюда...

----------


## Дима_

Каждый человек сам решает, сколько плюсов и минусов в суициде! Наверно это его личное дело. Если он в 25 лет утопился, может для него это к лучшему, ну он все что ему нужно - видел, все что ему нужно - сделал.

----------


## Oxygen

переезд в другой город/страну ничего не решает, к сожалению. первоначально - да. ты смотришь на все новое, все интересно, но это ненадолго.

----------


## Хвост

Для нормального переезда в другой город и тем более страну нужно иметь какие-то деньги, более-менее ощутимые, иначе после приезда останется только в бомжи податься и всё. А от этого вряд ли кому-то станет легче.

----------


## Jiharka

Для кого-то стакан на половину полон,а для кого-то пуст.....Премию Чаплина еще никто не отменял!

----------


## Selbstmord

Что еще за премия Чаплина?

----------


## Jiharka

я про утопию! рождение ребенка мужчиной...! хотя здесь и Дарвиновскую можно с лихвой применить!)

----------


## Дима_

Всё-таки в *большинстве случаев* у сицида больше минусов! И обратное вы не докажете  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## ponponych

У смерти нет ни минусов, ни плюсов. Они есть только у жизни.

----------


## Дима_

Суицид и естественная смерть - разные вещи! В первом случае человек может всего лишь до 15 лет дожить. А во втором - до 70 лет.
ponponych, вы сказали про естественную смерть. А я говорил про "раннюю" смерть (суицид).

----------

